# Good times video, I think that might be chomps?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

That _did_ look like one of my old Mustache combs! :laugh: :hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Didnt you also post a pic of yourself in hot pink pants before :dry:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha I knew it.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Didnt you also post a pic of yourself in hot pink pants before :dry:


N-o-o-o-o-o,.. I got_ taken out_ by a two year old wearing hot pink, remember? LoL!



Although,… I _am_ secure enough in my own masculinity that I could definitely pull off that "Hot Pink" look!  :rofl4:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Although,… I _am_ secure enough in my own masculinity that I could definitely pull off that "Hot Pink" look!  :rofl4:


Agree you are secure in your masculinity. 
DISAGREE no self respecting non-metro guy can pull off "hot pink" :no2: .... just sayin


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> N-o-o-o-o-o,.. I got_ taken out_ by a two year old wearing hot pink, remember? LoL!


I think you should repost the vid some people might have missed it:rofl2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I think you should repost the vid some people might have missed it:rofl2:


Done & done! 





For those that missed this first time around. I was at the local my first full season on the board, minding my own business on this blue run when this "little pink meat missile" hits me from behind! 

She put her helmet straight into my ass! Hit me hard enough to pop off one of her skis. (…if you slow it down, you can see her sort of supermanning past me on one foot!) Neither of us hurt btw! (…well, my ass hurt for a few days but otherwise!) :lol:


Best quote from the first time I posted this,..?
_"Dude!! You beat up a Little Girl with your Butt!!"_ :rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4: :embarrased1:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmytard said:


> This should put sa smile on your face?
> 
> 
> https://vimeo.com/
> ...


This video is just too damn good 

haha


TT


----------

